# dambusters



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

wat part germany is the eada dam in?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edersee_Dam

G


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.thedambusters.org.uk/

tony


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

you make it sound like a Dutch cheese.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.agermanyattraction.com/germany-attractions-mp/mhnesee-lake.htm

Maybe this one?

Keith


----------

